# my little oscar just won't act right =\



## p3zZpAl (May 22, 2008)

i have a tall 29 gallon tank.
i have 2 gold gouramis and 1 blue gouramis..i believe 2 are males with 1 female. also i have several random feeder minnows as well.
i have maybe 2 small lillypod lookin plants from my outside pond in there also.
i use 2 in tank whisper filters along with a bubbler.
i've had this tank since like last year sometime.
i keep the light on durin the night (cause i don't like the dark =P) and turn it off durin the day..it doesn't have any natural light really.
my ph was around 6.8 to 7.0 last time i checked..and though my amonia had been high i did a 20% water changed to fix it.
i added a little tiger oscar almost a week ago and he acted fine for about three days...but then he started just layin on the bottom not eatin and swimin backwards and all..i got my water checked and found the amonia problem..and did my water change but my oscar still continued to act weird. so i moved him to my sisters 10 gallon tank and he is doin fine now. 
the oscar had fought some with my gouramis..but only for the first day..they got along fine after and none of the fish did any damage to one another..my oscar won the little battle..he had my goumramis pretty whiped..even the big grumpy male.
all my other fish in the 29 gallon tank are fine..they never acted funny @ all. 
the 10 gallon tank has sevral feeder minnows and one of those little lillypod lookin plants 
it has an old filter..idk wat kind
why wont my oscar do well in my bigger tank?
i'm plainin to wait a little while and make sure he is healthy and then try and put him back in my bigger tank..idk

i plan to get a bigger tank for when my little oscar grows...but if i can't keep him in a 29gallon tank how am i suppose to keep a 55 gallon or more tank goin =[ it would break my heart if somthin happened to that little fish...


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Get that bigger tank now (more like 75 gallons for an oscar), before other expenses get in the way-because god knows they will-and the oscar starts to grow.

As for your gouramis, I'm shocked that the males haven't killed each other OR the female. You need to rehome two of the three, and not into the 55 gallon with the oscar. The two filters you have in there are really no match for the occupants, they don't work that well.

Does your room get any light AT ALL during the day? If so, you need to consider getting a nightlight or something and turning off the tank light at night. They need their sleep too.

Here's some homework for you: Start looking for new homes for the two gouramis, and then you can get some smaller fish to go in with the remaining one once you get the ammonia sorted out. If you think you can't afford to get a large tank for the oscar within say, a 5 month period of time you need to either find someone nice who can house it correctly, returning it to the LFS will probably just get it sold off to someone else who doesn't know better since they didn't take the time to educate you. Last but *not* least, go and purchase a liquid test kit (preferably the API Freshwater Master kit), do all the tests in there and get back to us with the water results. Read the instructions carefully first.

Oh, and welcome to the Forum!!!


----------



## p3zZpAl (May 22, 2008)

thanks

my gouramis have always gotten along fine. the blue male and the gold female usually hang out together while the big orange male sits in HIS log..he'll come out and boss the others around sometime but usually he doest bother people unless they try and take his log spot. the minnows just hang out and before my oscar started actin weird.. he just hung out too. like everyone was gettin along fine..idk

i'm planin to get him a bigger tank with my graduation money..i just need to plan out where i'm gonna put it! 

the room i have em in doesn't get any light durin the day also..so its just like their night and days r turned around haha..that will change after i get out of school though so i'll get a new routine.

i have a tester kit..but its reallly old and only does the ph. i need to go get a new one when i get some cash..until then i'm gettin the petshop to test it for meh.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

How big are these minnows of yours and how much do you love them? Even the smallest of oscars will get big enough to make those disappear quick in...well, not very long. You really need to get a bigger tank cycling for that oscar before he eats your minnows and dismembers your gouramis. 

How big are your gouramis? How long have you had them together in the tank? These fish are known to get more and more aggressive towards one another as time progresses, so you may have to move some of them eventually even if they're getting along now.


----------



## bhone20 (May 4, 2008)

Your oscar can grow to 10-13" or bigger.My first was 2 1/2 inches and was in a 10 gal. ,8 months later he is pushing 10" and messy!! 75 gal is large enough for it to grow properly. I have two 10"ers in an 80 gal and they have just enough room.


----------



## p3zZpAl (May 22, 2008)

my minnows r just feeder minnows i had left over from when i had my big brim. i let him go free haha so the minnows were in there for my little oscar to chase..he got one before he started actin weird. now he's eaten all the small minnows in the 10 gallon. lolx
i've had my gouramis for a good while now..i think maybe since last year sometime. if they start to fight i'll simply move the grumpy male to the 10 gallon.
i should be gettin some money soon so i'll get a tank goin for oscar friend when i do. do ya'll have some suggestions for what kind of set up i should get? i really don't wanna have any more problems.


----------

